# Adopting a Rescue?



## ArmyWife9707 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello! I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice. I have been wanting a GSD for many years, having been around my uncles since I was little. Well, I have been talking with the husband about adopting from a rescue I was told about by a neighbor (apparently it's the only reputable rescue around). I contacted this rescue and they have been great about responding and answering any questions. My thing is, lately I hear horror stories about GSD's (though I know a lot of it's breed discrimination), I an unsure about not knowing the dogs history. We have 2 children (7 and 3) and a 1.5 year old Maine **** Cat (my lazy boy) I got from a rescue. I hear people say that GSD are prone to biting, and not knowing it's history can make it risky so I should get a puppy. Honestly, I would rather not get a puppy, I'd rather rescue one. The rescue says with children, they bring each GDS in to meet the children and see how they interact, which I feel is great. I was just wondering if anyone else has had experience with rescues. Oh, and the one's I'm looking at are 1.5-3 years old if that matters. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank You everyone!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hi-thanks for considering a rescue! And an adult dog! 

YES - German Shepherds SHOULD be aggressive. Appropriately so, but it's there and should be - they should be a courageous dog. Unfortunately there are a lot of dogs being bred who have inappropriate aggression and that will bite for no good reason. When you get an adult dog from a good rescue, or an adult from a good breeder, you should have a pretty good idea of the temperament of that dog. 

Before You Own has some info on the breed. 
German Shepherds: What's Good About 'Em? What's Bad About 'Em?

The thing with adopting a dog to a home with one 3 and one 7 year old is that they will, over time, have friends over. So, as a rescue, you are really adopting to a home with several children and you do not know how those kids will interact with the dog, or how their parents will respond to that dog too. 

SO I would be looking for a dog that has been fostered in a home with children, 24/7 and that this dog still continues to seek the children out and enjoys interacting with them. 

You need to ask a lot of questions about what types of things the dog has been socialized to how they reacted to those things.

Good luck - I think an adult dog can be a great way to go!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lots of us have had plenty of experience with rescues. There are several rescue fosters on the forum, myself included. I've been fostering GSDs for nearly 10 years and have fostered over 25 of them. What I can tell you is that the dogs in rescue are as varied as the dogs anywhere else.  Since you have kids, you absolutely want to go with a rescue group that has their dogs in a foster home situation where they live in a home with a family, not in a shelter situation where they live in kennel runs. I like the fact that they bring the dog to interact with the kids. 

Do your children have experience interacting with dogs? Of course you must always supervise interaction between children and dogs-- you never leave a dog and a child unsupervised. Also, teach the kids to respect the dog. I highly recommend reading the book The Other End of the Leash so that you can learn to read dog body language and understand when the kids are making the dog uncomfortable. As an example, most dogs dislike being patted on the head and really don't like being hugged. Many times a child will hug a dog and the parents miss the signs that the dog is uncomfortable and end up with a bite that was totally preventable. 

For the first month or so, your kids should treat the dog more like they'd treat a strange dog or a friend's dog than their own family pet so the dog and kids get a chance to know each other


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Some GSDs are wonderful with kids - some are terrible with kids. It is a unique situation for every dog. I storngly agree that you should find a dog that is being fostered in a home with children and a dog that enjoys interacting with them. Also, if your kids are not old enough to respect a dog and listen to you when you tell them to leave the dog alone, you might want to wait until they are a little older. 

Might I suggest that you read some of the Happy Tales on our web site which is www.shepherdrescue.org - you can read things folks have posted about adopting GSDs from our rescue. I also would lean toward getting a dog that is at least two years old. 

All the best and thanks kindly for wanting to add a rescue dog to your home. A good rescue will provide you with all the support you need and be there to help with any questions or problems.


----------



## ArmyWife9707 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank You for all the quick replies! My 3 year old is actually good with dogs, it's the cat she has a problem with LOL. She likes to carry him around everywhere, though that's more than likely because he's smaller than her. I have read the links you all posted, and they were very helpful, so thank you guys! I have been looking up all I can find about the breed, rescues, adults vs puppies, etc. Everything I am seeing says the GSD is perfect for us, I just need to make sure that the rescue dog has a good temperament. I have been asking the rescue questions, but was wondering what questions you would recommend? I don't want to miss anything, and sometimes the most important questions are forgotten. Thanks again!


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm so glad you're considering a rescue! We rescued our first GSD this past year and it's been absolutely wonderful.

As others have said, most reputable rescues will have some info on the dogs in their care, based on first-hand knowledge by the fosters or the rescue care-takers themselves. They should be able to give you some insight on how the dog behaves with cats, dogs and kids. Many will specifically test for a dog's reaction - for example, the rescue we used housed dogs in their facility and so they brought in dog-tolerant cats to see how the dogs responded. Same with kids, however, like was mentioned above, knowing that your dog was fostered in a home setting with kids 24/7 would lend itself more credibility than a dog that had limited exposure to kids when they visited with their (volunteer) parents.

As for questions to ask, I'd evaluate your home life and consider what qualities YOU want in your dog, then create your questions around those. Also, be prepared that most rescues will have questions for YOU...they want to make sure you're going to be a good match for the dog, too! If you plan to just keep the dog in your backyard, with limited interactions with your family, don't be surprised if the rescues deny your request to adopt. Rescue organizations want to place their dogs in forever homes with loving families who understand the breed - the good, the bad and the ugly. Making sure your situation benefits their dog will be a top priority for them.

With that in mind, don't be surprised if the rescue "chooses" the dog for you...just like reputable breeders don't often let potential puppy buyers pick their own pups, reputable rescues will look at the totality of the situation (yours and the dogs) and make the decision on what dog will best suit your needs. I've heard families say, "I want a 2 year old female black/tan dog because that's what kind of dog my grandfather had when I was growing up...." and they end up with a 6 yr old male sable because that's the dog that fit into their current home life. Breed rescues can be much more discriminating than the average animal shelter and that can be a little off-putting to people if you're not prepared for it.

I've had both breeder and rescue dogs and although I wouldn't change a moment spent with my breeder pups, I'm a rescue convert now. Looking forward to hearing all about your new family member....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's a great resource to help familiarize yourself with proper child-dog interactions.

Family Paws


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

another rescue convert here too!!! if you adopt a dog who is fostered by a family thru a reputable rescue, you will be doing just about everything you can to ensure a really good match. i believe you can ask here about rescue reputations...good things can be said in the public part of the board, negatives are required to come to you thru personal messages. wishing you great luck and hoping you post, especially pictures, when you get your new family member.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

law1558, is your rescue in your profile pic? Beautiful dog!
Welcome to the site, ArmyWife9707! I wish you luck in your search.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> law1558, is your rescue in your profile pic? Beautiful dog!


Yep - that's him! Thanks for your kind words! We think he's pretty awesome, too! :wub:










It's amazing to me how many absolutely gorgeous dogs end up in shelters and at rescues. Giving them a second (and sometimes third, fourth and fifth) chance at a forever home does our hearts good!

PS) Not sure where the O/P is from, but our rescue will send dogs out of state if that will get them to their forever family (we're in southern CA).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ArmyWife, just look at what you may find in a rescue! Beau is a stunner! Do you have any background info on him law1558?


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Beau's limited history*

We don't know a whole lot about Beau's history - he was found by his foster dad wandering the streets - he eagerly jumped into the car when given the opportunity. Someone had shaved him (which was weird - no skin issues when checked) but it was late summer, so maybe the original owners thought he was hot? He also had what appeared to be a broken rope or leash hanging from his collar. The vet estimated him to be between 9-10 months old. He was fostered with a family with kids (and a dog) for approximately 2 weeks before we adopted him.

He had very few manners initially, but very quickly learned our expectations; we enrolled him in obedience classes a couple weeks after he arrived and we've been taking weekly classes since. He's an incredibly smart dog and learns quickly. Our biggest challenge has been on focus, but we're getting better. He's well on his way to being the perfect dog...

We still email the foster family every few weeks to give them an update about how Beau's doing - it's been nice to have that connection. I can't say enough about how wonderful our experience has been and I look forward to adopting again when the time is right.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Home | Westside German Shepherd Rescue

or on Facebook

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

and on FB (the "parents" and fans of Westside, many of who are fosters/adopters/volunteers)

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## ArmyWife9707 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi. Law1558, we are in El Paso TX. Your dog is absolutely gorgeous! Is that link your rescue?


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

When I say "our" rescue, I mean the rescue we got Beau from. And yes, Westside is THE place!!!

Contact them...they can get your dog to you!!!


----------



## ArmyWife9707 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ahh Okay LOL Misunderstood. I will definitely send them a message though. Thank You for the information


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

law1558 said:


> When I say "our" rescue, I mean the rescue we got Beau from. And yes, Westside is THE place!!!
> 
> Contact them...they can get your dog to you!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would not, with children, go through a rescue that will ship a dog to you. You need to see the dog in your home, with your kids.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

There is hardly a day that goes by that someone does not post on this list: "Today our new GSD growled at my daughter. Yesterday he was fine, today he lunged at her". 

It is up to you but IMHO, you should consider either a puppy or another breed of dog. As another poster pointed out, if you have kids, they will have friends over and maybe get to roughhousing, running and somebody might get bit. Nobody can predict something like that. Always better to be safe around kids.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Marnie said:


> There is hardly a day that goes by that someone does not post on this list: "Today our new GSD growled at my daughter. Yesterday he was fine, today he lunged at her".
> 
> It is up to you but IMHO, you should consider either a puppy or another breed of dog. As another poster pointed out, if you have kids, they will have friends over and maybe get to roughhousing, running and somebody might get bit. Nobody can predict something like that. .


Kinda funny how prospectives differ. To me, this is the very best reason to get an adult dog that is proven to be good around kids. With a puppy, there's really no knowing for certain how the dog will turn out. With an adult, what you see is what you get, especially if the dog is already living in a home with children.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I'd like to agree with law1558 about the extraordinary value of the foster's home input and perspective on a rescued dog. Our first adopted GSD spent 9 months in a foster home and that was enormously helpful for dear Wolf and for us. We got a really clear picture about his strengths and weaknesses and the foster was RIGHT about everything she said. There are so many variables in anyone's home from lots of adult visitors to noise from train traffic to infestations of squirrels. Knowing how you dog will behave in particular circumstances is priceless.

Good luck in finding YOUR dog,
Mary Jane


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I would not, with children, go through a rescue that will ship a dog to you. You need to see the dog in your home, with your kids.


Although I agree with this..._somewhat..._I'd hate to see a dog with great potential be automatically disqualified just because it's not coming from a local rescue. Making sure the rescue is reputable and you have a good rapport with them about exactly what you need/want may bridge that gap between knowing and not knowing if a dog is right for you. 

Most, if not all, reputable rescues will take back any dog that doesn't work out in an adopted home - I would assume that offer still stands for rescues who are even out of state. That would be an important question to ask the rescues, if you find a dog you're interested in.


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

And just to be clear...I do agree that if you're a family with kids it IS important to consider a dog that has been fostered with a family vs. one that has been housed in a kennel or shelter. And that goes for a local rescue or one out of state.

Westside has 39 dogs in foster care right now (not including the 8 puppies that were born on 1/01/12), in addition to the dogs they are able to house at their facility in Los Angeles. I know there are other rescue organizations in southern CA that don't have their own kennels, so _all_ their dogs are fostered. 

Knowing that will help in your search for your perfect match...


----------



## ArmyWife9707 (Jan 2, 2012)

I appreciate all the input everyone! We are still deciding on puppy v rescue, but still have some time since we are waiting for our fence to get installed. I have been creating pro/con lists for each, looking up everything I can, and talking to anyone with information about the breed. While taking our cat for his check up today, there was a GS puppy, about 10 weeks old, in the waiting area. I had a chance to talk to the owners, play with the pup (and now have those cute little puppy teeth holes in my sleeve LOL), etc. The problem being here in EL Paso is there are not many reputable breeders within 300 miles from here, so here is my next Q... When looking for a GS puppy, and not knowing the type of breeder, what should I look for in the puppy as far as breed, health, posture, size, ears, etc (I'm finding mixed info online, and would rather personal experience than online for this one anyway LOL). What should I look for in the breeder to tell if I should bother with them? Any help on puppy choosing would be great! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## ArmyWife9707 (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay guys, I attached a picture of a GSD I'm considering and would like your opinions.. Is she full or mix? She is a 1yo female, looks pure to me, but would love all your expert opinions. She has been around kids between 6 months and 8 years, so she is child friendly. Let me know what you think


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She is beautiful. Looks pure to me. Thank you for considering a rescue and I agree with everyone else. Make sure she has been in a foster home. The foster parents can tell you all about her temperament, how she is with kids, cats, other people, etc. Good luck!! Please keep us updated!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She looks like a mixed line GSD(American pet and WL). Onyx has a couple siblings that looked much like the dog in the pic! If she is of good temperament and health give that girl a home!!


----------



## ArmyWife9707 (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay, sorry if I sound stupid, I am still learning about lines. American Pet/Working Line... What does that exactly mean? So she is purebred GSd, but looks to be a mix of lines? Sorry, just trying to understand completely. They aren't sure how she is with cats, but she gets along great with the family Shih Tzu. Our cat is so laid back that I don't think he will care much, plus he came from a shelter and he was there for a while, so he's pretty use to everything. We are gonna see about getting her tomorrow, and introduce her to cat and see how she does. I'm hoping it's a 'you're here, I'm here, whatever' relationship between them. Either that, or the cat will give her a swat on the nose and she will leave him be (I have seen that work countless times LOL). Here's to hoping and crossing our fingers it works out


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It means that she is not a pedigree GSD, but probably a mix of different lines. A dog from.... a BYB
I don't like that term, but so many are from breeders that aren't looking at pedigree matching, just breeding two GSD's to get pups. Here is a picture of Onyx and her brother romping when they turned a year old:
















The earset, markings(though you can't see his face well in these), and structure very similar to your girl(what is her name?)

I think the relationship a dog and a cat have is the cats call. If they run, the dog will chase. If the chill and stand their ground or just lay around, the dog will be their subject. Unfortunately I have two that run.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm sorry but I disagree that a cross of show and working lines = byb. It just doesn't. Some awfully good working kennels inject some show lines into their program. That's about the extent of my knowledge about different "lines" -


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

onyx'girl said:


> It means that she is not a pedigree GSD, but probably a mix of different lines. A dog from.... a BYB


Lot of conclusions to draw from a two photos.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Emoore said:


> Lot of conclusions to draw from a two photos.


one conclusion, not lots. I never said showline, said pet line...a difference. Still it is a purebred regardless


----------



## ArmyWife9707 (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/38552-onyx-girl.htmlOnyx'Girl, her name is Roxy (which is ironic, because I told my husband I would love a female and would love to see about naming her Roxy LOL). Being a rescue, I obviously don't know if she's from a reputable Breeder or not. I do know that she is gorgeous and I am already in love :wub: She does look like Onyx's brother though. Honestly, I really don't care about lines and Pedigrees, I'm just wanting her as a pet, and have always wanted a GSD. I'm just hoping things work out and she adjusts well with the whole family! 

Emoore, what do you mean, Lots of Conclusions to draw from 2 photos?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ArmyWife9707 said:


> Emoore, what do you mean, Lots of Conclusions to draw from 2 photos?
> [/FONT][/COLOR]


I mean I thought it was odd that Onyxgirl was able to look at those two photos and tell that:
-she's not pedigreed
-she's a mix of lines
-she's from a byb. 

Now granted, _most_ dogs don't come into rescue with their pedigrees, but I've had several fosters over the years that did come with AKC papers. And there are certainly many that come into rescue that had papers at one point in their life but those got lost along the wayside. Also _most_ dogs in rescue are from byb since most purebred dogs in this country are from byb. And _most_ GSDs in rescue are from a mix of lines since most GSDs in America are from a mix of lines. I was just kind of razzing Onyxgirl that she was able to look at those two pics and get all that information. :crazy:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for razzing me...and your last paragraph is the reason I came to that conclusion. The dog clearly isn't a WGSL and doesn't look much like a WGWL. But a mix of Am pet. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

onyx'girl said:


> Thanks for razzing me...and your last paragraph is the reason I came to that conclusion. Sorry if I offended you.


No no, when I say "razzing" I mean it as like good-natured kidding and joking around.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

You never know just what sort of dog might turn up in rescue. We have gotten in several dogs with their pink German paperwork. We have also taken in dogs that came from a breeder that is recommended here on this very board on a regular basis. 

Last week I placed a beautiful female GSD - she was gorgeous, completely trained on and off leash, was very friendly to every person and dog that she met. She was so perfect that it was VERY tempting to keep her for myself. Most folks dream of having a dog as awesome as this girl is. 

I had her doing some obedience and then some cute party tricks at the local Petsmart - we had a crowd gathered around watching us. Her new owner is over the moon about her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I see many nice GSD's posted in MI too, and I'm sure they have papers somewhere, and then there are the ones that are just bred by someone putting two GSD's together to make puppies. It goes both ways all over. 
Too bad the breeder you are writing of Lea, lets their dogs go to rescue to be placed instead of taking on that responsibility themselves. But I guess your rescue carefully placing them may help guarantee they won't end up in rescue again. Thanks for what you do!!


----------



## ArmyWife9707 (Jan 2, 2012)

So, we picked Roxy up earlier today and took her for a nice walk before bringing her into the house. So far, so good. She didn't try to eat the cat. Baer stood his ground when we introduced and showed her that he was here first. He did swat her on the butt and make her cry, but I honestly don't think he used his claws LOL. So far she has been great with the kids, with the house, and seems to understand her name and 'no', as well as sit and paw. Gonna see how the night goes, and I guess we will take this one day at a time. I appreciate all the info and help guys. Oh, BTW, she seems to be full blood GSD from everything I'm reading and seeing. Either way, she's a sweetie.:wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yay! Pictures please! Hope Baer and her will become good friends. I love her name.


----------



## ArmyWife9707 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of Roxy that I managed to get. She's so loving and sweet. Her only downfall is trying to steal food, but we are working on that (and if that's her only downfall, then awesome LOL). We shall see how she does her first night, but I don't anticipate any issues. She just seems too good to be true


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She looks happy~ Enjoy the weekend with her!


----------



## ArmyWife9707 (Jan 2, 2012)

So the first night went well.... I put a baby gate up at the end of the hall so she would have access to the hall and our room. Well... She (or the cat) knocked it down. When my dear sweet 7 year old told me this morning, the first thought was 'oh no'. After walking around the house and realizing NOTHING was chewed, gotten into, and she didn't have any accidents I was thrilled! Next step is seeing how she is alone if we all go out....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You don't have a crate? Did they use one in her foster or rescue? I would rather crate her for now until she gets to know you...it can be her 'safe place'.
She is very pretty, by the way!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Congrats on a successful introduction! 
BTW term is purebred -- the term "quart low" is usually a joke about intelligence not level of blood in the dog - most dogs are "full blooded" unless they have suffered an injury or recently donated blood. Example both my dogs are full blooded although one is a mutt of undetermed parents. My purebred GSD & my purebred quarter horse are full blooded - as was my grade mare.

But Roxy looks like she's settling in nicely. I hope that continues once she is fully adjusted.


----------



## ArmyWife9707 (Jan 2, 2012)

No, we don't have a crate for her. She wasn't kenneled before either. I didn't put anything up to block her last night, and she was amazing. I put a blanket down for her to sleep in our room, so she has her spot in our room. She followed me into the room last night, saw me get into bed, and immediately went to her spot. Her and Baer are getting along a lot better, mostly ignoring each other LOL. This morning, she laid down in front of my 3 year old and showed her belly looking at her like 'ya gonna rub my belly?' I thought that was the sweetest thing, and showed my daughter how we rub the puppy's belly. If we're in the Living Room, she is either at my feet in front of the couch, or she lays in this one particular spot where she can see what is going on around her and see us. She's testing her boundaries as she gets more comfortable, but all we have to do is tell her 'no' and she walks away from whatever it is she's doing. All in all, she seems to be adjusting extremely well and we couldn't be happier with her! *does happy dance*


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

So glad you're enjoying your new family member! It sounds like she's fitting in wonderfully!


----------

